# 150 liter Stainless stock pots



## 5150 (17/1/14)

Hi guys,

I've been wanting to increase the my vessel size as I'm currently using a 3v keggle system. I've been searching high and low and finally I've found these http://www.wayfair.com.au/Deep-Stock-Pot-LIN1274.html?refid=GPAAU49-LIN1274_174439&PiID=174439&gclid=CI-Fw8SnhLwCFU4dpQodyGgAjw which are a very good price at only $153 each and $15 for shipping.

I was wondering if anyone has these pots and what they think of them. I've emailed the site and asked for more details about thickness and bases etc, but I thought I'd ask you guys. 

Also would there be anything that I should be concerned about apart from having to do a minimum batch size of about 75 liters? :beerbang:
One last question, would a 4 ring burner be sufficient to heat and boil.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## benno1973 (17/1/14)

Ignore my post, I read the website wrong. Looks like a good price!


----------



## lukiferj (17/1/14)

The other sizes are pretty good prices too. Will be keen for any feedback on the quality of these pots.


----------



## adryargument (17/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Will be keen for any feedback on the quality of these pots.


Indeed, Feedback please!


----------



## kezza (17/1/14)

i dont think that they are 150l 30 cm x 60 cm where ross's pots are 46x60 for the 100l


----------



## booargy (17/1/14)

they are very wide horrible if you only want to boil 50L I like the other pot above 46 x 90 would be perfect for any size batch


----------



## TSMill (17/1/14)

Sorry to say the $153 is for the 18L pot, 150L increases the price ~$100


----------



## 5150 (17/1/14)

I might be wrong, but from my understanding on the website is that an 18L pot is $52.95 and the 150L is $100.05 more making it $153. I've gone through to checkout and it's $474.20 for 3 pots including postage. As I said earlier I'm just waiting to hear back about the thickness etc. I will update as soon as I get details and if I go ahead I'll give a review.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## TSMill (17/1/14)

Ah right you are...it changes the cost but still says +100. Post withdrawn.


----------



## Cocko (17/1/14)

@ OP


EXTREMELY interested to hear back if you obtian one of these.. would love to 3 150L pots... in particular, at that price.


Addressing the 4 ring burner Q - I use to run a 4 ring on a 120L Alu pot, It boiled - I had an OTS element to help to get there and I ran a HP reg..... which would hold a 'boil'.. just!!

You would wanna look at a Rambo or one the new KK burners for a full volume boil = 125+ L.... IMO.

1.23 c repeating.


----------



## idzy (18/1/14)

Subscribed. Very interested in hearing the results.


----------



## Donske (18/1/14)

If reports on these are good I'll probably pick up at least an 88l pot, looking forward to hearing details.


----------



## jzabski (18/1/14)

Great pick up keep posted with updates!


----------



## NewtownClown (18/1/14)

kezza said:


> i dont think that they are 150l 30 cm x 60 cm where ross's pots are 46x60 for the 100l


 Read again. The width is listed only, as "W 30 - 60cm" (not 30x60) to cover the range of pots as per,

Available in 30 cm / 13.5 L, 35cm/30L , 40cm/45L, 45cm/62L, 50cm/88L and 60cm/150L sizes


----------



## 5150 (18/1/14)

Cocko said:


> @ OP
> 
> 
> EXTREMELY interested to hear back if you obtian one of these.. would love to 3 150L pots... in particular, at that price.
> ...


Thanks for the advice Cocko regarding the boil. The 4 ring that I have with a HP reg gets a furious boil and holds it with just two tings going, but I have a couple of OTS elements just in case.

As soon as I hear anything guys I'll post the details, From what I have found on the net another site lists what looks like the same pot with these features:

*Feature:*

18-8 Stainless Steel boby
18-8 Stainless Steel lid with glass window
Stay cool bakelite handle
Thick sandwich base
Suitable for all cook tops including induction hob

I'll keep you all updated, if they do have a "thick sandwich base" they almost sound too good to be true, which scares me.

Ps. I have to say, building a new brew rig is consuming my life at the moment. I can't think of anything else, ie. Design of the new stand, Fitting, plumbing, heating,etc.


----------



## Yob (18/1/14)

phaarking spewin, I upgraded my HLT and Kettle a few months ago to 70lt HLT (alu) and 120lt Kettle (alu)...

If you get the feedback on base construction and wall thickness, please post. I really dont want to rebuild again but at those prices I could be very tempted to do it over in SS.

A very nice find


----------



## Sully (18/1/14)

I have one of these, give me until later to fill you in about it, IIRC it's not very thick and I don't think it was 150l volume... Not at home at the moment.

Edit: brainfart - 150l not 200l as originally stated...


----------



## QldKev (18/1/14)

My 140L pot is 60cm, good size against the height. 

My *guess* with the LPG burner is it wont be enough for a decent boil, even with a med pressure reg. But you could get the med reg (0-207kpa) and try it, if it does not work they you have the reg ready for something like a NASA. But I guess if you get the NASA from BCF/Rays then they normally come with one.


----------



## Sully (18/1/14)

A quick measurement 590mm dia 600mm high, which equates to 164L. Walls are thin and not a heavy base, same thickness as the wall. I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## 5150 (18/1/14)

Thanks QldKev, I'll need to get a second burner, so I'll be looking out for a Nasa. 

Cheers Sully for the info, did you but it from the same place I linked?

Also in general is a thin base a big problem for the kettle?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/14)

I took the gamble and ordered one this morning. Will update when it arrives.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (18/1/14)

I bought these a couple of months back 'just to see' due to the price and I had two MASSIVE pots turn up (It states 50L and 45L on the ad.). The larger one is ~ 100L and the smaller one is ~ 70L (As per the sizes they state at the bottom). Thin walls and bottom but I run a 3 ring burner on them no probs without scorching. I am building some custom made stainless vessels at the moment but these are working for the interim.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-COMMERCIAL-50L-45L-STAINLESS-STEEL-STOCK-POT-SAUCE-SET-/171200958979?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Restaurant_Catering_Equipment&hash=item27dc5f5203&_uhb=1

The price would definitely let the budget conscious brewer move into larger batches.


----------



## lael (19/1/14)

What is the quality like of these pots? I've looked at them and been very interested...


----------



## pilgrimspiss (19/1/14)

lael said:


> What is the quality like of these pots? I've looked at them and been very interested...


They are pretty thin Lael. I use the larger one for a HLT and the smaller one as my boil kettle. They heat up quick which is good, but i'm not sure about longevity of them!


----------



## 620rossco (19/1/14)

I bought one of these, they are 95 liters, offered them $150 and they took it straight away.
Pot is made by SOGA and is solid stainless with a really thick base, they say its a commercial pot and I believe them.
Dunno much about stock pots but I am really pleased with it, it is very heavy. The dimensions on the listing are correct 50 x 50 for my pot.


Hope this helps
Rossco


----------



## lael (19/1/14)

Reckon a mm thick? less? Have you put any holes in them?


----------



## 620rossco (19/1/14)

Hi micrometer says more than 1mm, obviously not all the same thickness I think it is 1.25mm but it may be 1.5mm. Difficult to measure because the lip has a bur from the manufacture process, definitely over 1mm. I intend to have a 3/4in stainless drain welded into the bottom and I am sure it will be fine to tig weld. Have not drilled it yet, will do so in the next few days.

Rossco.


----------



## 5150 (20/1/14)

Ok Guys, So no response from my email inquiry so I gave them a call this morning. Basically from what I found out is that they are not sandwich based. The guy I spoke to called the supplier and they said they are thick stainless and the same construction all over. So I'm a little nervous about a thin bottom pot and scorching, or is this an unfounded fear???

I found these 150L Stockpot which sound great but the sale has ended, I called them and asked if they would be getting them back in or if they were able to tell me the manufacturer to try and source them and no real surprise, they were no help at all just saying keep and eye on the website and that stockpots come up a couple of times a year.

The Soga pots that 620Rossco sound like they may be an option.

Thanks BradsBrew for taking the leap and I look forward to hearing your review. 

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## bradsbrew (30/1/14)

Well I received mine today. What a huge pot. 

Looks ok but I want really know until I fire it up tomorrow night when I run a 105L batch though it.

My main concerns are scorching but I am pretty sure it won't be a problem, and also if it will rust. These I won't know until I use it.

As you can see by one of the pics, some of the internal has a dodgy weld on the rolled seam

That's the only bad thing about it really, it is huge though.

I can't really give much more than that at this stage. But will report back when I have used it, which will be to late to return it because it will have a big hole in it.

Sort of dwarfs the 50L mash tun and the 100L kettle doesn't look so big anymore either.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Well I received mine today. What a huge pot.
> 
> Looks ok but I want really know until I fire it up tomorrow night when I run a 105L batch though it.
> 
> ...


Certainly looks the part my question to you would be how thin/flimsy are they?
thanks
MB


----------



## bradsbrew (30/1/14)

Hard to say really, i would prefer that it was thicker but it still looks fairly strong.


----------



## QldKev (30/1/14)

Before you dill it etc, I would fill it with water and leave it overnight. It will see if there is any rust from poor materials and manufacturing.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/1/14)

QldKev said:


> Before you dill it etc, I would fill it with water and leave it overnight. It will see if there is any rust from poor materials and manufacturing.


But how do i get the 150L out Kev? :lol:


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/1/14)

bucket brad,don't you have minions for this trivial labour?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/1/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> bucket brad,don't you have minions for this trivial labour?


Yes i do, but they would probably want to hop in the pot with the bucket (and they would fit)


----------



## QldKev (30/1/14)

Try these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25-x-TERUMO-SYRINGE-1ML-SLIP-TIP-HYPODERMIC-NEEDLE-MEDICAL-VETERINARY-/111077486095


----------



## 5150 (30/1/14)

Thanks for the review Brad. They are currently on Sale for $137 so I have jumped on board. :chug:


----------



## booargy (30/1/14)

The weld looks clean with no pits so should be all right. Cheap and I need one this size. mm


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/14)

QldKev said:


> Try these
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25-x-TERUMO-SYRINGE-1ML-SLIP-TIP-HYPODERMIC-NEEDLE-MEDICAL-VETERINARY-/111077486095


Might be easier to pump it out


----------



## bradsbrew (31/1/14)

Ok, after a 24hr soak I seem to be getting some discolouration around the base seam.


Looked rusty whilst the water was in there.


----------



## QldKev (31/1/14)

Doesn't look too bad. I would hit it up with some straight starsan for 30mins or so. Then retry a water test over a couple of days.


----------



## Ross (31/1/14)

Spraying salt water over the surface I've found to be the best way for checking quality. Problems show really quickly. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagleburger (7/2/14)

In case you werent aware, if they use an iron wire brush in the finishing of the pot. embedded fragments of wire can rust and stain. That said, chinese SS is notorious for rusting!


----------



## djar007 (7/2/14)

pickling paste will also clean it up.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/2/14)

I have let it sit out in the weather for a week and no rust is showing. The stains in the pictures have not changed and just look like they are from heat. I drilled the hole in it and it was a lot harder and thicker than I expected.
The big test will happen today when I put a100L batch through it.


----------



## Yob (7/2/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I have let it sit out in the weather for a week and no rust is showing. The stains in the pictures have not changed and just look like they are from heat. I drilled the hole in it and it was a lot harder and thicker than I expected.
> The big test will happen today when I put a100L batch through it.


 :beerbang:


----------



## 5150 (7/2/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I have let it sit out in the weather for a week and no rust is showing. The stains in the pictures have not changed and just look like they are from heat. I drilled the hole in it and it was a lot harder and thicker than I expected.
> The big test will happen today when I put a100L batch through it.


Thanks Brad for the update. This is great news as I ordered 3 last week, two of which are sitting in my bedroom waiting for holes and welding. :super:


----------



## 5150 (11/2/14)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to say in regards to the service received from the this company was excellent. I got 3 x 150L pots delivered for $427 which is a pretty amazing price even if they are only 1.2mm Stainless. For some unknown reason Aust Post took and extra two days to deliver the third pot and when it arrived there was a bit of a ding in the side/bottom, I called the company I ordered through and the guy was really apologetic and said he would get onto it straight away. Within two minutes after the call I had an email again apologizing for an inconvenience, I sent a picture and 10 minutes later I got confirmation that a new pot was being sent.

I have absolutely no affiliation with this company, I just think that customer service like this, unfortunately is a rare thing. 

Ps. Now I have a spare 150L pot with a small dent in the bottom. :beerbang: mmmm..... what to do with it????


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/2/14)

wrap a decent size hammer with some cloth, the dent should pop straight out, though my leave a crease


----------



## 5150 (11/2/14)

Thanks MasterBrewer for the tip, I'm not actually over concerned about it and if I have it towards the back of the brew stand you would never know.  Here is a pic of the ding.


----------



## sp0rk (11/2/14)

Surely you don't need it son, I'll dump it for you


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/2/14)

nah sp0rk he lives way closer to me


----------



## bradsbrew (11/2/14)

Well there was no sign of scorching at all and that was with the rambo on full for most of the time. So I just ordered my second one to use as a mash tun, just need to work out if the 30cm Falsie from CB will do the job.


----------



## 5150 (11/2/14)

Good to hear Brad and thanks for keeping us updated. Regarding the false bottom I'll keep in touch with you regarding what I manage to sort out and costs. I've been looking for perforated steel similar to one of the sheets in the picture below, but my local steel supplier says that I will have to get a full 2440x1220 sheet which will be several hundreds. If anyone else has suggestions please???


----------



## sp0rk (11/2/14)

Your other option is to check around with a couple of local engineering places and see if any have a CNC turret punch that can be programmed to punch a piece of stainless sheet with the holes needed
The heating element manufacturer I used to work for did up some custom drip trays for one of the local hospitality fitout company with some really awesome perforated latticework on their giant turrent punch once
I'm sure if they had the punches small enough and you could draw something up in AutoCAD/sketchup/etc, someone could do something for you cheaper than a full sheet


----------



## 5150 (11/2/14)

Thanks sp0rk, i'll be making some calls on Friday to try and sort out the false bottom. One of the things still bugging me in the design\acquisition\build stage. I there a size of cut or hole that I be going for? My plan was for 1.6mm???


----------



## lael (12/2/14)

What are the dimensions of these 150L pots?


----------



## 5150 (13/2/14)

Hi Leal,

the pots are 570mm width and 600mm high. These were quick measurements I took before stacking up the pots. If you need more exact let me know.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/2/14)

lael said:


> What are the dimensions of these 150L pots?


I know what your thinking, I like it!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/14)

My second one has arrived this morning. Made a false bottom yesterday. I am hoping to give a 2 vessel 120L no sparge brew a go over the weekend.


----------



## booargy (14/2/14)

bradsbrew said:


> My second one has arrived this morning. Made a false bottom yesterday. I am hoping to give a 2 vessel 120L no sparge brew a go over the weekend.


portable instant gas hot water heater. preheat strike water with HWS then adjust with RIMS. I can get 80c out of mine, so fly sparge until you have boil volume or target gravity. 2V+HWS


----------



## bradsbrew (14/2/14)

I do have a 100L HLT as well but I am interested in trying a no sparge. So basically I will fill the kettle with water, turn the rambo to full and also recirculate through the HERMS at 5 degrees above mash in (56*). Once it hits its mash in temp i will send it to the mash tun and mix in the grain. Once the multi step mash is completed I will send it all to the kettle for the boil.

Both the kettle and mashtun have its own pump to make things a bit easier.


----------



## Jason_brews_beer (14/2/14)

Defo keeping an eye on this!! Great find


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/2/14)

booargy said:


> portable instant gas hot water heater. preheat strike water with HWS then adjust with RIMS. I can get 80c out of mine, so fly sparge until you have boil volume or target gravity. 2V+HWS


Like this? Link


----------



## 5150 (15/2/14)

bradsbrew said:


> My second one has arrived this morning. Made a false bottom yesterday. I am hoping to give a 2 vessel 120L no sparge brew a go over the weekend.


Hey Brad, any chance you can share the details on the false bottom you built, maybe a pic? 

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## idzy (15/2/14)

5150 said:


> Hey Brad, any chance you can share the details on the false bottom you built, maybe a pic?
> 
> Cheers,
> Richard


I second that, I am in the process of working out the design for one too.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

Will post a pic up later, it does involve cutting the bottom off a 20L bigW pot.


----------



## 5150 (17/2/14)

How'd your brew go Brad???


----------



## bradsbrew (17/2/14)

5150 said:


> How'd your brew go Brad???


Bah didn't get around to it. Will try again this Friday night.


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/2/14)

Can you Take a heap of photos Brad? I am looking At doing The same sort of setup.


----------



## lukiferj (18/2/14)

Will be keen on seeing how your efficiency and hewting times go Brad. Assuming you are using a big ass gas burner for heating.


----------



## STIK79 (19/2/14)

Had 2 of the 88L pots delivered this morning, moving from biab to 3v (slowly)

Internal measurements 46.5 x 51 cm = 86.5 ish L

Wall thickness is 1.34 according to micrometer - and then taking into account the bend radius of the pot and the diameter of the micrometer probe lands it exactly on 1.2mm wall.

They're very shiny


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/14)

Robbo2234 said:


> Can you Take a heap of photos Brad? I am looking At doing The same sort of setup.


Yep intend to.



lukiferj said:


> Will be keen on seeing how your efficiency and hewting times go Brad. Assuming you are using a big ass gas burner for heating.


Ramp times through the HERMS is my biggest concern. I have a couple of ideas that will cover that if they are too slow on the trial brew.
1. Dont put all the water in for a full mash, then just heat and transfer from the kettle at step up time and mash out time.
2. Use the overside element to help the HERMS.
The Rambo handled the 100L batch (final volume) but did take a while to get to a boil, so I will use the overside element to get it to the boil quicker.

Cheers


----------



## mb-squared (19/2/14)

5150 said:


> Thanks QldKev, I'll need to get a second burner, so I'll be looking out for a Nasa.  Cheers Sully for the info, did you but it from the same place I linked? Also in general is a thin base a big problem for the kettle? Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


My BK doesn't have a sandwich bottom and I'm very happy with it. Take a look at this from Spike Brewing here:


*Q:* DO YOU SELL TRI-BOTTOM KETTLES / DO THESE KETTLES HAVE AN ALUMINUM SANDWICHED CORE?
*A:* No! We actually used to sell the 'tri-bottom' kettles but after testing and customer feedback we stopped selling them. Somewhere the rumor got started that the tri-bottom kettle is the way to go for brewing; it's not true. Based on our testing, our 1000's of satisfied customers and other companies that offer kettles we've concluded that a tri-bottom kettle is more marketing ploy than functionality. They cost more and weigh much more and provide no real benefit.


----------



## QldKev (19/2/14)

I know in mine using just Nev's HERMS setup and my March 809 on full flow I can only get 0.4c per minute ramp rates on a 112L batch. I can't remember what HERMS coil you have, would it handle two elements?


----------



## 5150 (19/2/14)

QldKev said:


> I know in mine using just Nev's HERMS setup and my March 809 on full flow I can only get 0.4c per minute ramp rates on a 112L batch. I can't remember what HERMS coil you have, would it handle two elements?


I have a 2200w kettle element in my Herm-it vessel. I am thinking I will build another one with 2 kettle elements, has anyone tried this? And what results did you get?


My biggest issue is power. I'm still not a 100% sure I am going to be brewing, I had a look at sharing some factory space with a mate, but I'm just not to sure how that will work. Need to move into a house with a big garage. B)


----------



## lael (21/2/14)

Just for fun 

using the 150L as the outer and a craftbrewer 100L as the inner... can get some awesome braumiser volumes  

View attachment 150L pot Braumiser Volumes.xls


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/2/14)

lael said:


> Just for fun
> 
> using the 150L as the outer and a craftbrewer 100L as the inner... can get some awesome braumiser volumes


What pray-tell are going to bring 120l to the boil with, I'd be thinkin 2x 15amp required minimum


----------



## lael (21/2/14)

Lol. No idea. I have no need for those volumes. Just got me thinking it would be epic.


----------



## booargy (21/2/14)

lael said:


> Lol. No idea. I have no need for those volumes. Just got me thinking it would be epic.


now you have me thinking :lol:


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/2/14)

yeah lots of cubes and a brew every 2 months would easily keep me busy and taps loaded :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/14)

Finally managed to do some work with the pots. My butchered falsie looked terrible, so i grabbed a 30cm Domed SS one. Once I get to put it to the test on monday (RDO) I will replace the brass fittings with stainless. There is no way grain is getting underneath this falsie. Also need to weld the new rig together.

Will post up more rig details in another thread.


----------



## idzy (1/3/14)

Lovin' the HEX, lol


----------



## nathan_madness (24/3/14)

They are back in stock!!

I have just ordered 2 for the BK's on my new rig.


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/3/14)

nathan_madness said:


> They are back in stock!!
> 
> I have just ordered 2 for the BK's on my new rig.


whoa 2 boil kettles!! thats like 200Ls of finished beer, are you starting your own micro?? Come on spill!!


----------



## nathan_madness (25/3/14)

Ha ha, well it's a 5 vessel brewery so 2 x MLT's 100L CB pots, 2 x BK's these babies and a shared HLT which is currently my 70L CB pot which is very soon to be up graded to a 100L pot. It's HERMS and all electric. I have spent the last year designing and testing parts of the system. Currently I'm working on the 150 amp control panel that uses a BCS-462 along with a Dell 20" touch screen PC.

I am hoping to have it complete in the next 6-8 months before I have to move to Toowoomba.


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/3/14)

My feeling is your HLT even at 100L is going to be working over time to keep up!!! Oh and you gotta post a build thread on this!


----------



## nathan_madness (25/3/14)

There will be a build thread, when I am complete.

The HLT has a 5500w element and it has float switches so it auto fills. I have tested it with the 70L pot with 57L of water and one of the Keg King elements and it can get it to sparge temp in about 40 minutes. All I have to do is mash in on MLT 1 then wait 40 minutes and then mash in on MLT 2. I just need more space to do bigger batches / beers and with the 5500w element it will drop that 40 minutes to around 20 minutes.


----------



## pedleyr (25/3/14)

So you'll basically be able to knock out 10 cubes each brew day... Jesus!


----------



## nathan_madness (27/3/14)

Wow, Wayfair/ Lins Homewares are quick! I have my 2 pots already. They are massive and better quality than I expected. The sticker on the side of my pots say that they are 1.2mm. The welds aren't perfect but for the money they are top notch. Will post some pics next week after my next brew.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/14)

I,m drinking the second keg and am cold crashing the third, of my first batch using these pots. I am really liking the results of the 2V system and will not be going back to my old set up any time soon.


----------



## Crusty (27/3/14)

This is the size I was looking at getting.
How do you think one of these would go? It says suitable for 150lt boils with HP reg & I'm looking at just 100lt of finished wort so maybe 120lt boil or so.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/14)

Crusty said:


> This is the size I was looking at getting.
> How do you think one of these would go? It says suitable for 150lt boils with HP reg & I'm looking at just 100lt of finished wort so maybe 120lt boil or so.


I'd be sending HBHB a PM he should be able answer that question. My Rambo has actually struggled to bring it up to a quick boil but once it's at boil I need to turn it down. I used the overside element to help the Rambo bring it up to boil.

Cheers


----------



## nathan_madness (27/3/14)

I only have a 2 ring burner with a med pressure reg. I currently do 88L boils and it can do it easily. I will have to plan a quad batch to see how it handles 100L. I will have a 5500w element in it when I get around to getting my 3 phase connected to brewery.


----------



## nathan_madness (28/3/14)

Ok, I rubbed the pots down with salty water yesterday and left them to sweat in my container today. It seems that anywhere there are spot welds it is contaminated and rusts. The spot welds are around the handles and on the lid no big deal and a bit of vinegar or light acid will fix it right up.

I also tested the boil with my 2 ring burner that has the holes drilled out to 1/8" and then flared with a 3/8" and a med pressure reg.

I started with 40L @ 29°c with lid on.
10 minutes 47.5°c
15 minutes 58°c
20 minutes 69.6°c
25 minutes 78.1°c
30 minutes 88°c
37 minutes boil

Boiled for 1 hour with lid off and it looks like 12.5L loss per hour. I have to wait till it cools down to 29°c to get an exact measurement, but going by my rule it look like 12.5L.

Edit: On a side note it is 12L per hour for one of the 100L or 70L pots from CB with the same burner and volumes.


----------



## Crusty (28/3/14)

nathan_madness said:


> Ok, I rubbed the pots down with salty water yesterday and left them to sweat in my container today. It seems that anywhere there are spot welds it is contaminated and rusts. The spot welds are around the handles and on the lid no big deal and a bit of vinegar or light acid will fix it right up.
> 
> I also tested the boil with my 2 ring burner that has the holes drilled out to 1/8" and then flared with a 3/8" and a med pressure reg.
> 
> ...


Nice. Great info.
I couldn't wait for any more test results so I bought a 150lt pot tonight.
Combined with one of Martin's Burners & the HP reg, I'll be tackling quad batches ( 4 x 20lt cubes ) when I feel the need.
My plan is to do a mash on the 50lt BM for 90mins, drain it, wash it out & do another identical run for 90mins.
Combine the two worts in the 150lt pot & away we go.
This hobby is starting to get out of control but I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## lael (28/3/14)

out of control... what!? lol - yep... thinking that a few days ago


----------



## nathan_madness (29/3/14)

Here is the 1st of my BK's in place next to a 100L CB MLT. As you can see it is a monster pot.

I am still testing this side of my brewery before I build the opposite side.


----------



## Rieewoldt (27/4/14)

Have just ordered 3 x 62L jobbies for my build. can't wait to get stuck in. $330 - odd delivered to perth isn't bad!


----------



## Jord (28/4/14)

Got a couple of the 62L ones also. Pretty average construction on these pots, with rough and obvious seams down the side and where the base joins the sides. The two pots were different heights and diameters, and given the light weight and the tinny sound they make, I have my doubts that these are the advertised 1.2mm thick. This is just my experience and opinion posted for information, and for the price they would probably do the job. So all things considered, I got what I payed for, but intend to return them and have another look around.

Cheers


----------



## mr_wibble (28/4/14)

Has anyone welded these pots?

I'm tired of weld-less fittings rotating at inopportune moments.

thanks,
-kt


----------



## Rieewoldt (29/4/14)

Jord said:


> Got a couple of the 62L ones also. Pretty average construction on these pots, with rough and obvious seams down the side and where the base joins the sides. The two pots were different heights and diameters, and given the light weight and the tinny sound they make, I have my doubts that these are the advertised 1.2mm thick. This is just my experience and opinion posted for information, and for the price they would probably do the job. So all things considered, I got what I payed for, but intend to return them and have another look around.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Shit. Too good to be true eh? Which ones are you looking at getting instead?


----------



## Jord (30/4/14)

Kayne said:


> Shit. Too good to be true eh? Which ones are you looking at getting instead?


Don't want to derail the thread, so PM sending...


----------



## Biggles77 (21/5/14)

Afternoon everyone

Are the guys who bought the 150lt pots happy with their purchase after doing a couple of brews?

Cheers Andrew


----------



## mrsupraboy (22/5/14)

Has anyone from wayfare use these pots as a bruimaister


----------



## Crusty (22/5/14)

Biggles77 said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Are the guys who bought the 150lt pots happy with their purchase after doing a couple of brews?
> 
> Cheers Andrew


Yep!
I'd recommend them. I've only done some water tests with mine a few times but I've got a 210,000 btu burner with a HP reg under it & no problems at all.
The welds are fine on mine & absolutely no rust spots anywhere.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/5/14)

Mine are going well. Handles the Rambo, no scorching. Actually that reminds me I left them out the back on Sunday with some sod perc in them.


----------



## Arghonaut (19/6/14)

Got one of the 150L pots, pretty happy with it especially considering the price, welds all look decent, will do a water test in the next week sometime. Couple of scratches on it and a small ding but very shiny otherwise. Nice upgrade from my 38L ally pot 

Need to build a wider stand for my burner now, and drill a hole in the pot for a tap.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/14)

My two spent a month out in the back yard in the weather. Only surface rust/stain is on the handles.


----------



## nathan_madness (19/6/14)

My 3 are working very well after several brews.


----------



## 5150 (19/6/14)

I"m glad to hear that everyone's pots are doing ok. I bought 3 of them, ( got 4 because one had a ding) Brewing space has been a major issue so I haven't had the opportunity to use them, but ...... This is all changing. I have rented a garage specifically for brewing so it is time to pull my finger out. I am building a 3v system with a Herm-it and a ridiculous amount of stainless fittings.

My Question is to all the people who do 100+ Liter batches is what fermentation chambers do you use, lots of fridges/ freezers, cool rooms or custom built? I'm hoping to get some EPS panels tomorrow and thinking of using a bar size freezer, a fan and a heat lamp. Has anyone here built a fermentation unit with different temperature sections?

Cheers.


----------



## booargy (19/6/14)

5150 said:


> My Question is to all the people who do 100+ Liter batches is what fermentation chambers do you use, lots of fridges/ freezers, cool rooms or custom built? I'm hoping to get some EPS panels tomorrow and thinking of using a bar size freezer, a fan and a heat lamp. Has anyone here built a fermentation unit with different temperature sections?
> 
> Cheers.


Have you thought about using the spare you have with a stainless chiller coil or 2 with an ice bank chiller.


----------



## 5150 (19/6/14)

Hey Booargy, I have thought about using the spare as a FV. I'm just thinking about how to keep them at stable temps using a cost effective solution? I'm trying to thing how to use a "ice bank chiller" to maintain fermentation temps, very open to ideas and suggestions. Cheers.


----------



## booargy (19/6/14)

for a bright tank I have a 100l keg and plan on putting a 15m chiller coil in it and have a the temp controller connected to a pump. The coolant will either come direct from the ice bank chiller or from a chilled water tank I have the materials to do it but haven't got around to it yet so can't give you first hand experience. Haven't worked out the insulation for them but thinking of a removable foam jacket.


----------



## nathan_madness (19/6/14)

I found this to be the simplest solution. It also lets you dry hop differently per 25L.


----------



## mofox1 (20/6/14)

nathan_madness said:


> I found this to be the simplest solution. It also lets you dry hop differently per 25L.


All bungs. Going a bit :icon_offtopic: but... how do you get the beer out? Pour, siphon... one of those racking cane things I only see referenced in american threads?

Ed: grammarly


----------



## nathan_madness (20/6/14)

After years of brewing cider in glass demi's I've got siphoning down pat. I've also recently adopted the bacchus fermenter bag technique for my 60L fermenters which involves siphoning too.


----------



## 5150 (20/6/14)

Nice setup Nathan_madness. I have been looking for a cheap fridge that could hold 4 x 25L or 2 x 60L, but without much luck. Good news is a mate just gave me 6 EPS panels which are 3000mm x 1140mm. Now it's time to decided if I build one monstrous chamber or build two smaller ones.  I know two would be a better idea so that I can vary temp, but it'll be twice the cost. Has anyone here pulled out the guts of a fridge or freezer and reused them for a Fermentation chamber?


----------



## JB (20/6/14)

nathan_madness said:


> I found this to be the simplest solution. It also lets you dry hop differently per 25L.


Apologies, this is also :icon_offtopic: & likely a dumb question, but having a heat pad / lamp / belt, whatever inside the fermentation fridge - how do you go with the power cord going from inside the fridge to outside to the power supply? Doesn't it leave a slight gap in the fridge seal?


----------



## mofox1 (20/6/14)

JB said:


> Apologies, this is also :icon_offtopic:& likely a dumb question, but having a heat pad / lamp / belt, whatever inside the fermentation fridge - how do you go with the power cord going from inside the fridge to outside to the power supply? Doesn't it leave a slight gap in the fridge seal?


It does, and can be minimised by using "flat" power cables, or you could drill a conduit hole in the side of the fridge and seal up with foam, rags, etc. Alternatively, get some foam tape and put that either side of the cord.

If you're brewing ales, then it won't matter too much. The ambient temp will probably (depending on where you live) be closer to ferment temps, and so the effect of the seal gap will not be as apparent.

When you don't need it to heat, just unplug the heater so the cable is out of the way.


----------



## pedleyr (20/6/14)

Slight but it's insignificant. Especially with the thermal mass of the wort - the small amount of air that can get in and out isn't enough to cause an issue. Even more so with 4 fermenters.


----------



## nathan_madness (20/6/14)

JB said:


> Apologies, this is also :icon_offtopic: & likely a dumb question, but having a heat pad / lamp / belt, whatever inside the fermentation fridge - how do you go with the power cord going from inside the fridge to outside to the power supply? Doesn't it leave a slight gap in the fridge seal?


 :icon_offtopic: The power cable that you can see hanging in the picture is actually the heater cable. I drill a hole through the top of the fridge cabinet and mount the STC over the hole and drop the heater cable in to the cabinet then plug in a $12 fan heater from K M*^t. I have 2 fridges that I have done this too and they both work a treat.

Yeah, those 150L pots are great. I have had 138L (pre boil) very impressive sight!


----------



## balconybrewer (21/6/14)

Would love to see some pics of the internals and externals of a rig utilizing these pots?


----------



## 5150 (9/7/14)

balconybrewer said:


> Would love to see some pics of the internals and externals of a rig utilizing these pots?


I hope to get mine all welded this week and I will post pics and reviews. It's been way too long,


----------



## Crouch (10/7/14)

Those 150l pots are calling me ... I haven't even finished my 70l setup and I want to order those bigger pots!! Hahaha ... the madness.


----------



## 5150 (18/7/14)

Hey Guys, 

i just tested a couple of fittings in my HLT so I thought I'd post an internal pic for you. :drinks: my rig is at 150 Rig.


----------



## Crouch (31/7/14)

Anyone doing anything electric with these pots? What kind of elements do you think you'd need to bring things to a boil?


----------



## HardEight (21/8/14)

STIK79 said:


> Had 2 of the 88L pots delivered this morning, moving from biab to 3v (slowly)
> 
> Internal measurements 46.5 x 51 cm = 86.5 ish L
> 
> ...


I just got one of the 88L pots delivered..
and it's internal measurements are 48cm diameter (bottom) and 50cm diameter (top) with a height of 50cm.. 
Roughly calculated that's pretty much 98L...
I confirmed it by filling it, and it was bang on 98L (to the brim)..

The welds look clean and polished.

It was boxed from china.. and the stickers stated 88L... Go Figure!


----------



## Donske (22/8/14)

HardEight said:


> I just got one of the 88L pots delivered..
> and it's internal measurements are 48cm diameter (bottom) and 50cm diameter (top) with a height of 50cm..
> Roughly calculated that's pretty much 98L...
> I confirmed it by filling it, and it was bang on 98L (to the brim)..
> ...


Maybe the Chinese are taking in to account expansion and boil over space. 

Or the company making selling them already had the boxes and just bought from a different factory. 

These are sounding pretty bloody good for a future upgrade to my boil kettle to move to triples. Anyone running them on gas? Wondering if the thinner bases are leaving any scorching.


----------



## balconybrewer (23/8/14)

Also interested on the gas heating on these?


----------



## kezza (23/8/14)

a mate has a 150l pot running a 32 jet mongolian and has had no scorching probs as yet


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/8/14)

I note these are not currently available, but still maybe worth contacting them to see when they're back in stock


----------



## bradsbrew (23/8/14)

Donske said:


> Maybe the Chinese are taking in to account expansion and boil over space.
> 
> Or the company making selling them already had the boxes and just bought from a different factory.
> 
> These are sounding pretty bloody good for a future upgrade to my boil kettle to move to triples. Anyone running them on gas? Wondering if the thinner bases are leaving any scorching.





balconybrewer said:


> Also interested on the gas heating on these?


No scorching at all using my Rambo in the 150L kettle.


----------



## Crusty (23/8/14)

I've used my 150lt pot several times with a 210,000 btu burner, no scorching problems at all.
I have the HP reg as well...........Burner


----------



## Donske (23/8/14)

Crusty said:


> I've used my 150lt pot several times with a 210,000 btu burner, no scorching problems at all.
> I have the HP reg as well...........Burner



Good to know, I have the same burner, soon to be paired with the Rambo HP reg which I'm assuming you mean?


----------



## Crusty (23/8/14)

Donske said:


> Good to know, I have the same burner, soon to be paired with the Rambo HP reg which I'm assuming you mean?


This is the one I have.
I'm pretty sure any high pressure reg that's adjustable will be fine.


----------



## Donske (23/8/14)

Crusty said:


> This is the one I have.
> I'm pretty sure any high pressure reg that's adjustable will be fine.


That's the one I meant. 

You would imagine they'd all be the same, unfortunately there are some out there that don't live up to their marketing.


----------



## lswhi3 (23/8/14)

I'd sell you my 150L pot which has a ball valve at the bottom for $250. it's top quality, getting rid of it cos i got a braumeister now


----------



## Smokomark (23/8/14)

So thats new price plus a hundred for the tap?

Am I missing something?


----------



## lswhi3 (23/8/14)

good luck finding a hospitality grade pot for $150!


----------



## jonnir (23/8/14)

These pots are hospitality grade. Depends on who you talk to. I nearly bought 3 x pots from a bloke who ran a cafe but realised they were same quality as these.


----------



## balconybrewer (6/9/14)

Anyone had any luck with these lately? No longer availible?


----------



## zappa (6/9/14)

balconybrewer said:


> Anyone had any luck with these lately? No longer availible?


I ordered 2 of the 88L about 6 weeks. Received them within 2 weeks. 1 was top notch, the other was slightly taller and the welds were bird shit. Let them know and they sent me out another no hassles. Received about 2 weeks ago. Top notch again, but also a different size. Basically, I think they just import from the cheapest manufacturer of the day. Can't fault their service, and the pots are great. Will be welding in some sanitary ferrules soon.


----------



## mofox1 (7/9/14)

zappa said:


> I ordered 2 of the 88L about 6 weeks. Received them within 2 weeks. 1 was top notch, the other was slightly taller and the welds were bird shit. Let them know and they sent me out another no hassles. Received about 2 weeks ago. Top notch again, but also a different size. Basically, I think they just import from the cheapest manufacturer of the day. Can't fault their service, and the pots are great. Will be welding in some sanitary ferrules soon.


I bought a couple of those too...

So, you let them know the welds are dodgy and you get a free pot? Damn! I should've done that.


----------



## zappa (7/9/14)

Yep, no hassles at all. Keeping the one with bad welds. Going to see if it can be repaired and if not, I'll just use it as a HLT.


----------



## AntonW (8/9/14)

they're great. No regrets here.


----------



## Weizguy (9/7/16)

balconybrewer said:


> Anyone had any luck with these lately? No longer availible?


Bought some last year. Still available from the supplier.
Some rust on welded seams after immersion in flood/ runoff water. Cleans up OK, but may need to be passivated regularly


----------

